# Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister anglerfreundlicher als die Präsidentin des DAFV



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September 

*Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister anglerfreundlicher als die Präsidentin des DAFV​*
*Minister Schmid (CSU) machte im Gegensatz zur kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, öffentlich klar, dass er alle Angelverbote, wie vom Umweltministerium auch im Juni neu vorgelegt auf kleinerer Fläche, klar ablehnt.*

Immer wieder interessant, wenn man auch ältere Artikel nicht in Vergessenheit geraten lässt. 

Wie den, in dem wir berichteten, wie  die Initiative zur Verhinderung der Angelverbote in den FFH-Gebieten der AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.) eine Klarstellung bzw. ein Dementi verlangte von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dass auch die Vorschläge des BMUB vom Juni mit pauschalen Angelverboten auf kleinerer Fläche abgelehnt würden...

Bis heute habe ich davon NICHTS irgendwo öffentlich gelesen, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan dieser Aufforderung nachgekommen wäre....

Dass sich das die Landesverbände gefallen lassen (zu der Zeit hauptsächlich mit LSFV-SH und LAV MeckPomm) zeigt in meinen Augen auch nur, dass das reine Abnickerverbände für den DAFV sind, und sich nicht um Angler und das Angeln kümmern..

Die Anglerboardredaktion kümmert sich natürlich im Gegensatz zu den Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei und hakte beim Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister wegen der Ressortabstimmung zum Thema Angelverbote nach und kündigte auch schon die Fragen zum europäischen Dorschmanagement an, wo ja der DAFV auch nur peinlichst negativ auffällt.

Und der Minister Schmid (CSU) machte im Gegensatz zur kompetenten Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan öffentloch klar, dass er alle Angelverbote, wie vom Umweltministerium auch im Juni neu vorgelegt auf kleinere Fläche, klar ablehnt.

Nachfolgend die Artikel zum verlangten Dementi, zur Aussage vom Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium und zur unsäglichen "Dorschresolution" des DAFV



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August
> 
> *Angelverbot Fehmarnbelt - Dementi vom DAFV verlangt!​**Der DAFV soll sich klar gegen Angelverbot in den FFH-Gebieten positionieren, verlangt die Initiative zur Verhinderung des Angelverbotes*
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
> 
> 
> *Anglerboard hakt nach:
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag September
> 
> *"Dorschschutz"
> Happach-Kasan, Habeck und Bohn
> ...




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Bundeslandwirtschaftsminister anglerfreundlicher als die Präsidentin des DAFV*

Ich bekomme nun auch Zeichen aus dem Wirtschaftsministerium, dass man sich da seitens des BMWi wohl auch so einbringen will, dass man die Belange des Tourismus in diesen strukturschwachen Gebieten angemessen im Verfahren berücksichtigt haben möchte.

Habe dazu noch nix schriftlich zum veröffentlichen, sobald das vorliegt, kommt das auch..


----------

